# Reference letter to DIAC different than ACS



## nikynayak (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello,

I have a question which is puzzling me for quite a while.
During ACS assessment, i had submitted a stat declaration from my colleague.

The ACS assessment is positive. I am expecting 189 visa invite soon with 75 points. I have got the reference letter on company letter head, but the content is slightly different than acs stat dec.

My worry is, is it going to create any problems? My 189 category is software application programmer.

Expert advice is appreciated.

Company letter head content :-



This is in reference XXX, who was employed as Senior Engineer from Start Date till End Date as a full-time employee.
His roles and responsibilities were: - 

1. Responsible for coding new programs in Java/J2EE.
2. Responsible for debugging, testing, troubleshooting programs in Java/J2EE.
3. Designing and developing JSF components.
4. Designing and developing portlets on IBM WebSphere platform.
5. Designing and developing reusable custom components.

Plus i have bank statements.

Stat declaration content on positive acs assessment is :-

Responsible for development of new programs , analyzes current programs in java, j2ee, java server faces on IBM web sphere platform.

Developing custom components using JSF, core java and j2ee components.

Will just the rewording cause any problem?

Guidance on this is highly appreciated.


----------

